# Woodburry!! Am I Nuts??



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple buddies and I are considering hunting Woodburry in Coshocton for gun this year. We decided on woodburry because its fairly close, aera is know for good deer population and we found a campground with facilities ( electric, and heated showers). We are not under pressure as we have all filled doe tags so far, so geting a deer would just be a bonus. We are just looking forward to geting away for a few days. 
My question is are we nuts to go there for gun? Looking for some feedback from people who actually huntbthere during ohios deer GUN season. I dont want to walk into a slug fest if you know what i mean!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I've never been there, but my experience with the "orange army" on public land has never been a good one.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

its like most public land, the first 2 days there is orange every where, after that it thins out and you can have alot of areas to yourself. when hunting opening day the farther you get from the road, the less people you see.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yep, be prepaired for the orange army company... BUT, thats not a bad thing. find an escape route, field edge, funnel, drainage ditch, creek bottom somewhere they will use to run away from the pumpkins.lol. when i gun hunt public land, i always take my climber and set up in these areas. the deer will be moving and moving good. good luck and be safe


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

The good thing about Woodbury is that it's big, so as long as you're willing to do a little walking you can get back to some areas where you shouldn't run into lots of people and hopefully they'll move the deer towards you. Just be careful walking in and out, it's been a long time since I gun hunted there but I do remember hearing some very close shots while walking on some of the roads. I've seen lots of good deer either hunting or driving by Woodbury grounds. Good luck!


----------

